# band saw smoking/burning



## mjpierson (Jun 20, 2007)

I was doing some curved cuts with the band saw last night and today…getting tremendous amount of smoking and most of the saw dust is black burnt bits, the edge of the piece is also black/burnt …what is the deal? it is oak, but I would think that it could handle it… does it have to do with the TPI or something???


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Is the blade on upside down. Where the teeth are pointing up. How thick is the wood. How new is the blade. How many teeth in the blade. What has changed since the last time that you used it.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had similar results resawing hard maple with a stock blade. It was easy to tell the reason in my case, the blade had too many teeth and was dull as could be. Switched to a new, larger, fewer teeth blade and cut like magic.

I'd check for too many teeth, the set of the teeth, and the sharpness of the blade.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Too wide a blade for the curve? Check the tables for curves vs blade width.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

sounds like a dull blade


----------



## hermanv (May 21, 2007)

My father has installed the blade in upsidedown in the past. Its so funny when I get to raz him over it. Lets hope this wasn't your problem.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the tension high enough?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I was thinking a dull blade, too. Oak can be hard on a blade, especially stock blades. I put a brand new one(Sear's 4 tpi) on my Dad's bandsaw to rip some oak and within 8' of cutting I could tell the blade was getting dull.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Hey Mike,
I have found the most common problems you will find has to do with the blade next would be the wood and the way you push it through the saw. If you have a sharp blade and the curve you are trying to cut is not too tight for the width of the blade there should be some nice saw dust piling up. It can be tricky learning how to guide the wood through the blade without binding or pushing the blade from side to side.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well theres dull…And then theres DULL. The latter usually is caused by getting the blade in a bind and the teeth finding their way into the metal guides or something. Dont take but half a second of that to make it seem as if its on upside down.


----------



## jrlwoodworks (Jun 20, 2007)

alot of the time the guides tha are directly beside the blade are metal when you get the band saw and these will dull the blade or actually flatten out the rake of the teeth when the blade is pushed into them. this may have happened to you as your blade turns its hits these guiodes. a good idea to prevent this again is to change the guides to a cool block matterial that wears with the blade and not dulls it. unfortunately the blade you have now is dull and needs to be replaced.


----------

